# A Spalted "TENNESSEE" Red Oak



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

I cut this today while truing up the red oak stash. There's no way I could've planned it this good...SEE I told you it ain't me....just Blessed.

This is a spalted section of the oak. I was slicing off a 4 qtr pc truing up the chainsaw splitting....as I drug it off the mill I thought that's a shame East TN is just a sliver/shaving and won't hold up for anything.....proceeded on to cut my 8 qtr next only to realize it was live edge along the top and had the same shape ( the tannish wood is waste from the chainsaw and is to be removed)....it measures 16-18" h in west ..24" h in middle and east TN and is 107" long x 2" thick.

Enjoy and have a Blessed and Prosperous day in Jesus's Awesome Love,
Tim


----------



## HomeBody (Nov 24, 2010)

Mark an "X" where you live. Gary


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Nice slice.


----------



## preacherman (Nov 29, 2011)

That's pretty cool to this Tennessee boy!


----------



## darty (Feb 1, 2009)

That's great Tim! I'm glad you didn't whack East TN off or I'd be gone.


----------



## Treeoflifestairs.com (Jan 9, 2012)

Have you come across any other states?


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

No other states to this magnitude .....very unusual.

Thanks for enjoying, Have a Blessed and Prosperous evening in Jesus's Awesome Love,
Tim


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Illinois would be rotten.


----------

